# Batteries



## velcrohead (May 16, 2013)

Hi All

Making a rare posting 
I made a supplies order to Animas this morning, Only to be told that due to new shipping rules they can't send me lithium batteries anymore, WHAT????
I have to buy my own now apparently, Why not just change their shippers and keep customers happy?????
Something stinks of doo doo with this.


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2013)

Eh? I get free lithium batteries from Roche, no problems


----------



## velcrohead (May 16, 2013)

Silly isn't it?
I can't see what the problem is.
I've emailed my DSN as well to see what they know about it.


----------



## bev (May 16, 2013)

Hi Velcrohead,

I havent heard of this - but will ask on the CWD list to see if anyone else is having trouble. The only change we have had recently (Medtronic) is that they wont send batteries on their own due to costs so your asked to order them with sets or reservoirs.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 16, 2013)

There's been a lot of talk about it on other forums seems as if Royal mail decided this so I wasn't that fust about it as my supplies come by city link. So it will be interesting to see if that aplies to all carriers and not just RM.


----------



## velcrohead (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone, my team at the hospital are investigating to see what's going on.

All my supplies are delived by city link so not Royal Mail.
It's just weird.
Cheers all.


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2013)

This is from the Royal Mail page for business customers:



> Batteries that are classed as dangerous goods by the latest edition of the International Civil Aviation Organization?s (ICAO) Technical Instructions are prohibited. This includes lithium ion/polymer/metal/alloy batteries sent in isolation.
> Lithium ion/polymer/metal/alloy batteries are allowed when sent with or contained in equipment, but are subject to packaging, volume and quantity restrictions.



Loads more stuff about them when sent with equipment here:

http://www.royalmail.com/business/help-and-support/tell-me-about-restricted-goods


----------



## velcrohead (May 16, 2013)

Northerner said:


> This is from the Royal Mail page for business customers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we've gone off course a bit here, my supplies are not delivered by aircraft or Royal Mail.


----------



## bev (May 16, 2013)

Hi Velcrohead,

Yes - apparently it is correct. If Animas agreed to label the parcels then it might be allright but apparently they dont want to.Bev


----------



## velcrohead (May 16, 2013)

Will be interesting to see what the outcome is.


----------



## velcrohead (May 20, 2013)

Hospital team got back to me, It's only a temp blip at Animas.


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2013)

velcrohead said:


> Hospital team got back to me, It's only a temp blip at Animas.



Ah! Mystery solved! Thanks for letting us know


----------

